# Horsehead



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Painting from a astrophotograph I took of the Horsehead Nebula in Orion.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow this is coming out amazing.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Great one Bro! The Horsehead is my fav nebula.. Mostly because Orien is my fav constellation!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm interesting work :3 I like it


----------

